# deer lease special rv



## fluffy (Feb 2, 2014)

2010 springdale 26 bumper pull rv. 1 slide. new floors and siding in slideout. everthing works. some rot above slide but fixab








le. can live in as is. asking 1500. east of austin. 512-468-two 927.


----------



## fluffy (Feb 2, 2014)

SOLD! thx


----------

